# Trombones et punaises



## maria_bach

Hola,
otra, otra pregunta.
¿Qué son "trombones et punaises", como elementos que pueden estar en un estuche, "une trousse", de maquillaje?
¿trombones pueden ser bastoncillos?
En cuanto a punaises, en este contexto, no tengo ni idea.
Gracias
María_Bach


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

¿Estás segura de que se trata de un estuche de maquillaje o lo deduces tú?
Trombonne
punaise

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## maria_bach

Hola,

estoy segura, porque aunque se trata de una patente sobre un estuche que puede ser para lápices o para maquillaje, en esta parte del texto dice lo siguiente:
"... contenus ... comme par example des trombones, des punaises, des cotons démaquillants, que l'on ne veut pas voir endommagés..."


----------



## rolandbascou

en una oficina, trombone = clip, punaise = chincheta


----------



## maria_bach

Hola,

eso ya lo había encontrado yo, pero no me encaja en absoluto con el contexto.
Además, de acuerdo con el contexto, debería ser algo frágil, puesto que dice "que no se quiere que se dañen".


----------



## Pinairun

rolandbascou said:


> en una oficina, trombone = clip, punaise = chincheta


 

Puede que el estuche sea polivalente, de ahí la diversidad de los elementos que pueda contener. 

Un saludo


----------



## maria_bach

Sí, es posible que sea eso, aunque yo no conozco ninguno.
Lo voy a traducir como clips y chinchetas.
Muchas gracias a todos.
María


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,





> para *lápices  *o para maquillaje


Me parece evidente que en efecto están hablando un estuche de maquillaje o de un estuche para un colegial.

Quizá la confusión te provenga de maquillage: en español es sinónimo de: _base _y crees que están haciendo la diferencia  entre los tarritos/tubos de crema tintada y los lapices para subrayar ojos o labios.

En la frase _maquillage _se refiere al conjunto de los artes para embellecer a la mujer: bases incoloras o no, _perfilador_, barra de labio, máscara... De haberse tratado solo de _maquillage _hubieran dicho:
- crayons ou fond de teint

Conversación corriente:
- ¿te has puesto maquillage?
- No, he tomado un poco de sol. No me maquillo, solo me pinto los ojos  

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

No he visto en el diccionario nada que pueda relacionarse con la cosmética de esos dos términos, trombones et punaises.


----------



## maria_bach

De momento lo he traducido como clips y chinchetas, pero como sigo dándole vueltas, he pensado que a lo mejor "trombones" podría referirse a prendedores de tipo horquilla, y "punaises" a pendientes de pinchar (no de pinza) ???
En fin, de nuevo muchas gracias a todos.
Un saludo
María


----------



## rolandbascou

Averigua si tu texto no sería una mala traducción de otro idioma.
Para un francés es impossible relacionar trombones y punaises
con el maquillaje.


----------



## maria_bach

Podría ser, aunque tratándose del texto de una patente francesa es poco probable.
Los textos de patentes suelen ser muy exactos en las palabras que utilizan.
Gracias.
Saludos
María


----------



## pipasdegirasol

maria_bach said:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy segura, porque aunque se trata de una patente sobre un estuche que puede ser para lápices o para maquillaje, en esta parte del texto dice lo siguiente:
> "... contenus ... comme par example des trombones, des punaises, des cotons démaquillants, que l'on ne veut pas voir endommagés..."


 
La clave podría estar aquí. "patente sobre un estuche que puede ser *para lápices o para maquillaje*": dos opciones.

Contenus... *,des cotons démaquillants que l'on ne veut pas voir endommagés.* La coma haría toda la diferencia y por mucho que se trate de una patente, puede haber un pequeño error de coma.

En fin, es lo que se me ha ocurrido.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo no veo ningún problema en la frase original. Tampoco veo ninguna confusión: el estuche de marras sirve para guardar, por ejemplo, lápices, clips, chinchetas, bastoncillos y lo que se le eche dentro. Además, el maravilloso estuche sirve para que nada de esto se dañe. Para mí, la clave está en* no mezclar* los "torchones con las servilletas" : *en ningún momento se dice que haya que guardar los elementos de maquillaje con los de escritorio.*


----------



## rolandbascou

Víctor Pérez said:


> Yo no veo ningún problema en la frase original. Tampoco veo ninguna confusión: el estuche de marras sirve para guardar, por ejemplo, lápices, clips, chinchetas, bastoncillos y lo que se le eche dentro. Además, el maravilloso estuche sirve para que nada de esto se dañe. Para mí, la clave está en* no mezclar* los "torchones con las servilletas" : *en ningún momento se dice que haya que guardar los elementos de maquillaje con los de escritorio.*


 
Cependant convenons qu´il n´est pas très courant de garder des trombones et des punaises dans un  étui...et que l´on ne voit pas très bien comment des trombones et des punaises peuvent s´abîmer... D´où les doutes qui surgissent.


----------



## Paquita

rolandbascou said:


> l´on ne voit pas très bien comment des trombones et des punaises peuvent s´abîmer... D´où les doutes qui surgissent.


 
Mais non, c'est très clair au contraire !!! 

Le publicitaire affirme que l'étui/trousse protège des objets. 

Si ce sont des objets fragiles et qu'ils s'abîment, c'est que la trousse  est de mauvaise qualité et lui, il a menti (publicité mensongère passible du tribunal).

Mais si ce sont des objets qui ne risquent rien, ils ne s'abîmeront pas et on pourra en faire revenir tout le mérite aux qualités de la trousse...

Il a donc tout intérêt à choisir avec soin les objets cités dans sa publicité ...

(petit rappel : "100% ds gagnants ont tenté leur chance" )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rolandbascou said:


> Cependant convenons qu´il n´est pas très courant de garder des trombones et des punaises dans un  étui...et que l´on ne voit pas très bien comment des trombones et des punaises peuvent s´abîmer... D´où les doutes qui surgissent.



Oui mais les voies du markéting sont impénétrables...

Pourvu de vendre ces fichues trousses ils sont capables de dire n'importe quoi!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...;

Siento insistir pero lo hago: ya lo dijo Pina: los estuches pueden servir ora para útiles de escritorio ora para útiles de belleza... y vaya usted a saber si también para útiles de manicura/primeros auxilios/costura.... que son normalemente lo que se pone en un estuche.
En lo poco que nos pones nada nos permite sospechar que se trate de mezclar....(ver Víctor).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## maria_bach

Sí, ahora lo veo claro:
Dado que el texto es de una patente de un estuche, por lo tanto "genérico", el mismo tipo de estuche puede servir para guardar todos los elementos que hemos ido listando en estos post: Clips, chinchetas, algodón, recipiente de maquillaje, ..., pero no todos a la vez.
Por tanto no tengo que asociar clips y chinchetas con nada de maquillaje.

Gracias a todos. Me habéis ayudado mucho.
Un saludo
María


----------

